# Phrixotrichus footage



## birdspidersCH (Jun 23, 2018)

not many words needed, simply an amazing species!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 23, 2018)

Say that name three times fast. I especially like the scientific professionalism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

